# snake owners please answer



## saratherussiandog (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey, I just wanted to ask all you snake owners why you like snakes? What's the point? What do they bring to your life? Are they just pretty or... I'm not trying to be mean,just curious... 
Thanks!


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I think it lies in your expectation of them. I don't get birds to cuddle but nor did I get lovely songbirds (hello who wants up at 6am?!?) but I have birds. I enjoy our bond even if it is nothing what other people want from owning birds. I have dogs who I want to play and cuddle with, rats to have friends and playmates. I really want a lizard. Not because they look cool though they can be quite beautiful. I have seen them be friendly enjoy being pet and trained. I've seen close bonds people have an them herps return them.

I think we've heard the stories of rats being left in their cages and never talked to held or anything because they were thought to be stupid and mean but looked goth and scary. 



Just wanted to add that I did not imagine ratting would be like this. This deep of a bond and it be returned in such amounts. Hearing an reading about it is one thing. Living it is amazing. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I like all of my reptiles because I think that they are beautiful, fascinating animals and I feel pride in knowing I allow them to thrive in my home. 

Yes, it's true that herps won't do tricks for you or brux for you, they aren't rats, but they definitely do have personalities. They are often curious and will want to explore you especially because they usually like the warmth from your body. They don't acknowledge what we do for them, but I think it's a little silly when people say they don't give a hoot about you, they do enjoy investigating and checking you out.

For the most part though, people don't buy snakes expecting an affectionate animal. Herp owners love their herps because they're COOL pets. Most of the time you'll see people refer to it as a collection which is basically what it is. They are simple to take care of and don't _require _any socialisation (although it's still fun) and they come in an outstanding array of beautiful colour morphs, which are fun to... collect, basically! It's a hobby. You get some cool jaw drops when you tell people you've got snakes or geckos. I love my ratties unbelievably so too, but reptiles appeal to me in a different way that they just seem so mysterious.

 My favourite BP morph is piebald. There are hundreds out there!









Their unique environments that you have to supply are particularly fun for me, knowing that I have a bit of nature in a tank in my room is incredible IMO. Basically it's just a mixture of their beautiful morphs and their fascinating behaviours and anatomy.


----------



## EJW323 (Jun 18, 2013)

I don't actually own snakes, my mom would never let me, but I've wanted one for years. I went to a camp that had all sorts of exotic animals and my favorite one there was a mexican milk snake named Dean. He was gorgeous, he had such great coloring. He was also really sweet, during free time there I would hold him the whole time because everyone else was interested in the sugar gliders and the pygmy snake. So if I get the chance, I'd like to get a mexican milk snake.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I've got no snakes currently (although I should soon) but my gecko is providing a classic example of some of the entertaining stuff a reptile can do, so I figured it'd be worth posting. She's in shed right now and she's enjoying a pool party in her water dish. 









When snake owners say they enjoy their snake's personalities it's usually little quirks like this... not as intense as our rats but still pretty cute!


----------



## Grawrisher (Sep 10, 2013)

I've never had snakes but I've had a teacher with a ball python, and my uncle has a ball python, you think same animal same personality? Far from it they are truly fascinating


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

I think I most likely have an interesting perspective for you as I haven't delved to far into the snake world just yet, or at least not enough to be a fanatic of any kind.

I love all sorts of animals and always have. This includes reptiles, though I am strangely allergic to most of them. I haven't been to an allergist to get to the bottom of that and it's not the highest of priorities for me right now, but I had always written them off as a pet due to various circumstances.

I've always had somewhat of a fascination with snakes as well. I loved to watch them, but I had an irrational fear of them due to misunderstanding. My mental image of snakes was that every species had giant fangs and even if they weren't venomous, they'd surely bite you if you looked at them the wrong way and would leave you hurting. Even so, I loved to watch them on the other side of glass or take a few careful strokes against them at random reptile presentations.

A few years ago, I stumbled upon a species of snake from Africa that has no teeth. It eats eggs, and is absolutely amazing to watch. It sounded perfect for me until I researched more and found out that it is very much NOT a beginner snake. I had gotten my hopes up by that time (it was a long time!) and my next move, of course, was to search for beginner snakes. That's when I learned more about the corn snake and that I actually had most of the supplies I needed. No special light bulbs, heat lamps, crazy humidity dances. It sounded pretty good.

I researched corn snakes for a few more months and actually had nightmares a few nights about being bitten. I voiced my fears and got positive responses back. Then, I realized that they are no different than other animals. Learn their body language, earn their trust, respect them, and they won't have many reasons to bite. Close enough for me! I dove in and found a breeder I liked that had a clutch of eggs coming up that should hatch a color that I'd like.

And that's how I got Maya. She is my corn snake and I love her a lot. She is calm and gentle and can spend hours sitting twirled around my fingers without any care to go back into her vivarium.

It doesn't hurt that she's gorgeous.


----------



## WhiteWidoW (Aug 29, 2013)

I like my snakes, my tarantulas and even my giant cockroaches. I'm studying biology because I love animals and having a snake or some kind of exotic animal allow you to see everyday a wonderful creature, you can see a snake moving everyday and even touch it. 

Snake keepers usually search that, be able to see a majestic creature everyday, as well as tarantula keepers or other strange animals. I love my rats and I love my snakes!!

I love Python regius too, I have a pastel morph



























maybe later I do some photo recopilation and post a thread


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Me and my sister own many snakes, and reptiles are a growing passion.

They are beautiful, come in many varieties, they can be fun and interesting to handle, and I get a lot of enjoyment out of making their enclosures.


----------



## JBird (May 23, 2013)

I have a female ball python and I've fallen completely in love with her. Snakes do not have the same personality as my other pets, but that is not to say they do not have personality at all. Monster does not really care if it is me who holds her or if it is anyone else, as long as she's not getting stressed, she doesn't really care. She has no emotional needs from me and only needs to be fed & kept warm/cool/humid/secure. Snake owning isn't necessarily about a "bond" as it is with mammals and some birds. I describe it as a bit more of a hobby than a pet-owner relationship. 

I own Monster (and will own other snakes in the future) simply because caring for them is fun. And beautiful. Like with my rats, I find absolutely intense joy from watching Monster go about her natural processes. I enjoy watching the rats' social interaction, grooming, foraging, much the same way as I enjoy watching Monster hunt, consume, and climb. Her body is beautiful and a great source of inspiration for me. 

I'm an artist and draw probably 85% of my inspiration from animals. Birds leave me awestruck every time, but reptiles are also something which I find absolutely fascinating. They are not like us, and that is what draws me in. Mammals all share many common traits and we can easily relate to one another. Reptiles, amphibians, and aquatic animals do not share very many traits with us at all, and that is precisely why they are fascinating to us, or scary to others.  For me, it's a learning experience and a source of artistic inspiration.


----------

